#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  How to find theme names? In my knowledge

## TamillanSivi

Hi 
Anyone knows about the WordPress site's theme finding methods? I am using the theme finder in my google chrome extractions it's easy to find the WordPress themes! other than that we can use some free online theme finding tools Eg https://www.wpthemedetector.com/ it's fully free to use! 

If anyone needs more details or suggestions, please ask your doubts in the comments I will reply to them asap.

----------


## NimeshHeshan

Thank you!
And also we can find the theme name by Using Inspect Elements of the Browser. Just go to the site and open Inspect Elements & Click on sources Tab. Then go Wp-content --> Themes. You can see the theme name.
But this method will be work only if site's security functionalities disabled.

----------

